# walmart lily bulbs?



## munakgirl (Oct 26, 2013)

So I got a lily bulb from walmart a few weeks back. (I also got some betta bulbs from petco) 
I put them in a cup on a windowsill to start them growing before I'd put them in tanks. one of the betta bulbs shot right up and is now planted in my 10gl (doing super well) the other that had a decent sprout was also put in there but seemed to stop growing so I removed it and put it back on the sill tonight. 

I had the lily bulb in a cup with the last betta bulb (which hadn't sprouted yet after a week) An the lily bulb floats. on the package it says to just put them in water and not bury them that they will anchor themselves when they grow roots... So I figured it might just sink later or when it sprouted/grew roots, I'd just burry it later when I figured out which end was up or down (as I did with the betta bulbs)
Well it started getting white fuzziness/foggy around it and had a film... So I started rinsing it off once in a while and changing the water cuz it was soo foggy. I moved the betta bulb (finally sprouted) into its own cup and the water in that is crystal clear and the betta bulb finally grew nicely. But the lily bulb 2 or so weeks later still having issues.

Is this fungus? I'm assuming its dead... 
I think most other people said they only float a while then sink >.>;

How exactly do you turn them in for the warrenty? can you just take it to walmart with the recipt and get a new one. Or do you have to spend money to mail it in.... (kinda doesn't seem worth it) An where do you mail it ?


----------



## ilykadothechacha (Jul 7, 2013)

If the bulb has white stuff on it its mold. A lot of mine did that. But I just put mine in the tank and I had put it halfway in the gravel. The lily one actually grew. But I think that was the only one outta the pack of 6.

To return it you need to mail the receipt to the address on the back of the pack the bulbs came in and you also need to send in the bulbs that didn't sprout. I heard that they actually send back double the bulbs.


----------



## munakgirl (Oct 26, 2013)

So mold I'm assuming it's dead. Hmm I wonder if I still have the walmart receipt. 

How do you tell top from bottom. Mine dad no roots, an was same all around.


----------



## ilykadothechacha (Jul 7, 2013)

I think it just depends on what side is sticking up towards the light. I just put mine in the tank and made sure there was enough of it sticking out and some started to sprout in a couple days. 

And idk if the mold actually means it's dead. I thought it was and I didn't want mold in my tank.


----------



## alex5467 (Nov 2, 2013)

I got two lily bulbs from walmart today. i put 2 of them in one small betta cup together with gravel next to my window. I hope they'll grow so i can transfer it to my betta tank


----------

